

Show HN: Horsebot3k - Intelligent Amazon Review Analysis - numix

We found that evaluating products based on ratings alone often is not helpful, and some products have too many reviews to efficiently read. Also, for many products, we discovered that finding where the well-written and thoughtful reviews fell was more important than the content. So, for Startup Weekend Kansas City last weekend, we created an app (Horsebot3k) which parses Amazon to identify the better written reviews, and what topics people like and dislike. We got the app fully working over the weekend, and won first place!<p>Check it out at http://horsebot3k.com<p>We also have a 90 second product presentation for Startup Weekend's Global Startup Battle here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOKICguJxPo<p>We'd love to get your feedback.
======
numix
Clickable: <http://horsebot3k.com>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOKICguJxPo>

------
roycehaynes
Great idea and congrats again guys. It'd be helpful to get a link to an actual
good and bad review. This will complement the people "like" and "don't like"
section below the product review scores.

